# 2004 Famous Craft Prop Hunt



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

Spray rail testing







youtube.com





a video to show you how easily it loses bite in a turn.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey Bud - 

Not sure if this will help, hard to diagnose without being on it, but there are really two different issues here - 
1) Is it the right prop (speed, RPM, general performance)
2) Is it tuned for the boat

I can't answer the first one, but there are calculators that can help you assess slippage and folks with similar set ups to compare RPM vs. speed. 

On the second one, have you looked into getting the prop cupped? I had an old Wagner tunnel hull flats boat that I literally could not turn on plane - you seriously had to come off plane and change direction, then get back on plane for anything more than a 5 degree turn. I didn't know what I was doing so I swapped the engine for a long shaft and it was an epic disaster -turned great, sent a spray about a mile high. 

I ended up selling the boat to a buddy who knew what he was doing and he swapped the engine back to a short shaft and got the prop cupped. He took me out on it a few months later and I couldn't believe the performance. He fished up in an area with lots of creeks and screamed around turns with full bite. 

Might look into it.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Do yourself a favor and call Ken @ propgods.com


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

Maverick MA said:


> Hey Bud -
> 
> Not sure if this will help, hard to diagnose without being on it, but there are really two different issues here -
> 1) Is it the right prop (speed, RPM, general performance)
> ...


That’s what I’m trying to achieve, jack said he would cup the prop pretty heavily and bring me down on pitch. He thinks the prop on there is mostly designed for general performance and top end speed for a general Hp and weight. I would say the prop on there performs fine in the correct rpm range, doesn’t over rev or lug to get on plane or when on plane, just is a pain in the butt when trying to maneuver or use my jackplate. I think cupping is going to be the answer. I’ll report back when I get around to mailing jack a check and he sends me a prop. On that note if y’all know anyone that needs a solas 13x19 in good condition for a merc let me know! As always thanks for the reply


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> Do yourself a favor and call Ken @ propgods.com


I’ll check him out too, appreciate it


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

Maverick MA said:


> Hey Bud -
> 
> Not sure if this will help, hard to diagnose without being on it, but there are really two different issues here -
> 1) Is it the right prop (speed, RPM, general performance)
> ...


Also, if you’re still local to Wilmington, let’s go fish and you can take a spin on her and see how raggedy my prop situation is


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Kamtam said:


> Also, if you’re still local to Wilmington, let’s go fish and you can take a spin on her and see how raggedy my prop situation is


You here in WIlmington??


----------



## Kamtam (7 mo ago)

Maverick MA said:


> You here in WIlmington??


Hampstead. About 4 minutes from sloop point


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Man, that's cool. I'm down in the Masonboro area, mostly hit the river, but have been wanting to get up into that area. Shoot me a PM with your contact info and we can hook up some time.


----------

